# Comment vous appellez vous?



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Ditto (Jan 19, 2020)

LOL that's about all I remember from French at school. We had a proper French fella, dunno how he ended up trying to teach us Lancashire oiks, but he was scathing at our efforts.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 19, 2020)

:!
?????


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 20, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> :!
> ?????


In my school French....

je m'appelle Gemma Pell.


----------



## C&E Guy (Jan 20, 2020)

That's funny.

I'm now trying to think of any other languages where a similar thing could happen.

Hungarian:  My name is Anne Niven = A nevem Anne Niven


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 20, 2020)

I have a friend called Gaye, who was given that name long before it had the connotations that it does these days.  She struggles to introduce herself in English, most people introducing themselves say “Hi, I'm Sally...”
She gets funny looks and silly jokes if she does that!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 20, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> I have a friend called Gaye, who was given that name long before it had the connotations that it does these days.  She struggles to introduce herself in English, most people introducing themselves say “Hi, I'm Sally...”
> She gets funny looks and silly jokes if she does that!



There was an Irish TV presenter called Gay Byrne (pronounced Burn when I heard it).


----------



## C&E Guy (Jan 20, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> I have a friend called Gaye, who was given that name long before it had the connotations that it does these days.  She struggles to introduce herself in English, most people introducing themselves say “Hi, I'm Sally...”
> She gets funny looks and silly jokes if she does that!



Years ago, I dealt with the supplies buyer for Air UK whose name was Ken Gay.

He used to introduce himself (like James Bond) as "I'm Gay, Ken Gay!"


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2020)

Where I used to work we had a customer called,innocently enough, Jean, but I always had to suppress a giggle when my boss answered the phone with 'Hi Jean'


----------

